# Größe Schaltschrank



## stromsepp (21 März 2011)

Hallo, 
ich bin neu hier im Forum und habe gleich mal eine Frage. 
Ich möchte evtl. eine Steuerung für eine Getreideannahme/Lagerung selber bauen, weil mir die Angeboten zu teuer ist. 
Jetz hab ich daheim einen Schaltschrank rumliegen, der ist 750mmx 750mmx 210mm (außenmaße). Bring ich in dem die Ganzen sachen, die ich brauche unter (5 motorschütze, 5x motorschutz, einspeisung, klemmen, evtl easy)???
nach meiner vorstellung müsste das leicht gehen. 
Und reichen die 200 mm Tiefe vür den Einbau von Meldeleuchten und Tastern in die Tür???


Danke schonmal für eure Antworten!!


mfg

stromsepp


----------



## Lipperlandstern (21 März 2011)

was möchtest du den jetzt für eine Antwort ?

Die Tiefe deines Kasten hast du. Ist ne Montageplatte drin ? Die Maße deiner Bauteile kennst du auch oder kannst du im Internet rausbekommen.


----------



## jabba (21 März 2011)

Hängt von der Leistung der Antriebe ab.
z.B. Siemens komponenten bis 5,5KW gar kein Problem, ab 7,5 KW sollte man die Taster so setzen das die nicht über den Schützen sind, falls da Hilfskontakte drauf müßen.
Easy auch kein Problem, hab in so etwas auch eine S7-300 mit drin.


----------



## AlterEgo (21 März 2011)

getreideannahme?!?
wie siehts denn da mit ex bereich aus?
darüber schon gedanken gemacht?


----------



## IBFS (21 März 2011)

AlterEgo schrieb:


> getreideannahme?!?
> wie siehts denn da mit ex bereich aus?



Und immer schön Überdruck im Schrank - das ist Kein Scherz!!!
Ich habe schon einmal ein Granulatmühle programmiert, da war
im Schrank außerdem fast alles 230 Volt anstatt 24 Volt

Frank


----------



## bike (21 März 2011)

AlterEgo schrieb:


> getreideannahme?!?
> wie siehts denn da mit ex bereich aus?
> darüber schon gedanken gemacht?



Hatten wir nicht erst wegen Software dieses Thema?
Ein neuer Nick ein neues Glück *ROFL*


bike


----------



## stromsepp (22 März 2011)

Servus. 

Danke für die Antworten. 
Nein, wegen ex- bereich hab ich mir da noch keine gedanken gemacht. Weis aber nicht, ob das so brisant ist. Der Schaltschrank soll unten bei der Annahme stehen,da ist eigentlich keine so große staubentwicklung (deswegen auch die Taster in der Tür). 
Aber derzeit wird das mit einem Gebläse gemacht - muss mal schauen, ob das ex- geschützt ist bzw. mit dem Verkäufer reden, was der sagt. 
Weil wenn das wirklich so ist, dann glaub ich lass ich da die Finger weg....


----------



## The Big B. (22 März 2011)

IBFS schrieb:


> Ich habe schon einmal ein Granulatmühle programmiert, da war
> im Schrank außerdem fast alles 230 Volt anstatt 24 Volt
> 
> Frank



Hallo Frank, 
ich habe bisher noch nie etwas mit Ex-Bereichen zu tun gehabt, deshalb mal eine Frage:
Warum benutzt man 230V anstatt 24V? Ist das Standard im Ex-Bereich oder wird das eher selten gemacht?


----------



## IBFS (22 März 2011)

The Big B. schrieb:


> Warum benutzt man 230V anstatt 24V?


Damit sich in den Koppelschützen, die man ggf. sonst für Ansteuerungen
und Verriegelungen verwenden würde, nicht die Kontakte so schnell
verkleben. Denn etwas Staub kann man nie vermeiden, aber um so
höher die Spannung um so höher die "Freibrennfähigkeit" durch den
Kontaktabbrand bzw. Lichtbogen.

Die Adernfarbe ROT bei den 230Volt Ader nicht vergessen ;-) 

Frank


----------



## AlterEgo (22 März 2011)

im ex bereich direkt verzichtet man, wenn möglich eher auf die 230 V.
sensoren werden über trennschaltverstärker mit kleinspannungen angesteuert.
für motoren brauchst du natürlich die 230/400 V, aber dafür werden die motoren dann halt ex-sicher ausgeführt.
die sensorik muss zwar auch ex-sicher sein, aber wo es möglich ist verzichtet mann auf die "gefährlicheren" spannungen.


----------



## IBFS (22 März 2011)

AlterEgo schrieb:


> im ex bereich direkt verzichtet man, wenn möglich eher auf die 230 V.



Es ist ja noch gar nicht entschieden, ob es ein EX-Bereich ist.
In meinem Fall war es eine Granulatmühle, wo in der Mahlkammer
bzw. eigentlich im gesammten System Stickstoff vorhanden war.
Früher hat man sich anstatt Stickstoff eine Sollbruchstelle in das
System gebaut (direkt an die extra dünne Außenwand) das im Fall
des Falles der Berstdruck zielgerichtet aus dem System entweichen
konnte. Der betreffende Aussenbereich war dann zusätzlich abgesperrt
damit nicht im Fall des Falles ;-) einer im Wege steht.

Die eigentliche Staubentwicklung für den Schaltschrank entstand erst
beim Umfüllen des Mahlgutes. Trotz Überdruck im Schrank hat sich dann
doch einiges an Staub hineingemogelt. Deshalb rüstet der Hersteller
dieser Mühlen alle seine Mühlen mit 230 Volt aus.

Spezielle Ex-Bauteine brauche es nur direkt in der Mahlkammer z.B.
für die Temperaturmessung etc.

Frank


----------

